# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  zebra finch - τι μετάλλαξη είναι?

## Nikm75

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα. Πρόσφατα βρήκα και αγόρασα σε ένα πετ σοπ το  ζεβράκι που βλέπετε στις φώτο. Μήπως κάποιος ξέρει αν είναι κάποια  γνωστή μετάλλαξη ή πως προέκυψε? Επίσης θα με ενδιέφερε αν κάποιος  μπορεί να με συμβουλεύσει με τι θηλυκό θα επρέπε να το διασταυρώσω  προκειμένου να πάρω απογόνους με ενδιαφέροντες χρωματισμούς.

----------


## NikosG

> Καλησπέρα στην παρέα. Πρόσφατα βρήκα και αγόρασα σε ένα πετ σοπ το  ζεβράκι που βλέπετε στις φώτο. Μήπως κάποιος ξέρει αν είναι κάποια  γνωστή μετάλλαξη ή πως προέκυψε? Επίσης θα με ενδιέφερε αν κάποιος  μπορεί να με συμβουλεύσει με τι θηλυκό θα επρέπε να το διασταυρώσω  προκειμένου να πάρω απογόνους με ενδιαφέροντες χρωματισμούς.


Θηλυκό πρέπει να είναι αυτό που εχεις

----------

